
Breath of the Wild has a metacritic score of 98 - Agentlien
http://www.metacritic.com/game/switch/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild
======
Agentlien
At the time of posting, there have already been 56 reviews factored into the
score and it has definitely stabilized.

A score of 98 means the only game with a higher metacritic is The Legend of
Zelda: Ocarina of Time, with 99.

